# Glock Gen 4 release?



## jmilbank0080 (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone heard when the Glock 23 Gen 4 will be released?


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Everything I have read says anytime now. If you want a specific date, just decide to settle for a gen 3 and it will be released the following day. :smt082


----------



## jmilbank0080 (Oct 4, 2009)

That would be my luck.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

They are entering the distributor system now, or very soon. I've seen at least one person post online that they have one, and at the recent GSSF competition in Conyers, GA, they had a few on-hand for folks to try out. The word I heard is that shoot very smoothly, with less muzzle-flip/bounce that the older models of the same size/caliber, due to the new double recoil spring system.


----------



## jmilbank0080 (Oct 4, 2009)

It is out now i picked one up this week.


----------

